# Hello :) Advice needed for small family moving to Auckland



## Natanya Sander (Feb 26, 2014)

Hoping someone could give me a bit of advice, we are currently living in South Africa, my husband is a qualified Chef and we have a 2 year old daughter and have decided to relocate to Auckland, New Zealand - we have been in touch with an immigration agent etc and things are pretty much sorted on that side but my husband does need to come to New Zealand to find a job so the Visa application can go through - he will be going there in the next week or two and he has never been there before, he did live in Australia for a few years though - my questions are:

Can anyone recommend employment agents he can see on arrival?

Should he hire / buy a car immediately or will public transport be fine to get him around to interviews etc?

Can anyone recommend short term, affordable accommodation where he can stay for the initial few weeks until i join him there and then we can look for more permanent accommodation?

Any other advice would really be appreciated! Thanks so much!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Natanya Sander said:


> Hoping someone could give me a bit of advice, we are currently living in South Africa, my husband is a qualified Chef and we have a 2 year old daughter and have decided to relocate to Auckland, New Zealand - we have been in touch with an immigration agent etc and things are pretty much sorted on that side but my husband does need to come to New Zealand to find a job so the Visa application can go through - he will be going there in the next week or two and he has never been there before, he did live in Australia for a few years though - my questions are:
> 
> Can anyone recommend employment agents he can see on arrival?
> 
> ...


Hi,

OK. First question....

When you lived in Aus, what visa's did you have ?

Next....

What visa does your partner expect to get in order to come for interviews ?
Does he intend to stay and never return to SA as you mention you will join him later ?

Regards,


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Natanya Sander said:


> Hoping someone could give me a bit of advice, we are currently living in South Africa, my husband is a qualified Chef and we have a 2 year old daughter and have decided to relocate to Auckland, New Zealand - we have been in touch with an immigration agent etc and things are pretty much sorted on that side but my husband does need to come to New Zealand to find a job so the Visa application can go through - he will be going there in the next week or two and he has never been there before, he did live in Australia for a few years though - my questions are:
> 
> Can anyone recommend employment agents he can see on arrival?
> 
> ...




Hi Natanya,
Firstly I would reccomend hiring a car to job hunt. There are cheap rentals if you do a web search.
As far as cheap accomodation for him only I would suggest he stay at a backpackers (either in a shared dorm room to keep costs down, or there are single rooms) Look on Hostels in Auckland | Book Auckland Hostels online with Hostelworld.com
There are something like 29 backpacker locations mostly in central Auckland.
Jobs- Take a look at Trademe.co.nz for job listings
If he has any connection in SA with major hotel chains ie: Hilton, Sheraton, Novotel etc could be a good starting point 
One thing chefs are always in demand! so he should have no trouble getting a job.

For accom after you & daughter arrive, you can get short term holiday lets through websites like bookabach.co.nz & holidayhomes.co.nz
Again property listings both rentals & sales are all on Trademe.
Depends on where he is working, if you want to PM me (after you have made 5 posts you can) I can perhaps give you more advice. I lived in Cape Town & miss the samosas! also lived in Central Auckland for 12 years until recently.


----------

